# 2019 Annual Cruze Meet



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Bump! The meet is getting closer every day!


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

I will most likely attend at least some portion of the events, I live about an hour from everything.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

cyclewild said:


> I will most likely attend at least some portion of the events, I live about an hour from everything.


Great! Any and all attendance is much appreciated. Of course the more Cruzes the merrier!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I plan on being there with my "PATMAN" license plates(both years) driving #5. Not sure I will stay still Sunday? About the same distance from Lordstown for me.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Patman said:


> I plan on being there with my "PATMAN" license plates(both years) driving #5. Not sure I will stay still Sunday? About the same distance from Lordstown for me.


Great!! Looking forward to seeing you there!


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

BUMP! This meet is coming soon, and remember everyone, it's _THE_ annual meet! Please share with fellow cruzers and attend if you're able to!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

My problems if I do show up where am I going say I did not book at the hotel because I was not sure I would be there


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Patman said:


> My problems if I do show up where am I going say I did not book at the hotel because I was not sure I would be there


If you're a Facebook member, a lot of us split rooms for cost savings and for people that weren't able to book or last minute show up.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Howd this meet end up turning out? Any pics to share?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Howd this meet end up turning out? Any pics to share?


I PM'd Anthony earlier today because I could not find this thread, so hopefully soon.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I went Thursday, (met the guys at the hotel, we went to eat and then bowling) ended up getting sick and going home on Friday. I had my "PATMAN" plates on while in St L. Not sure what happened after I left so..... I hear the shooting and graffiti wall got switched or something....


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Patman said:


> I went Thursday, (met the guys at the hotel, we went to eat and then bowling) ended up getting sick and going home on Friday. I had my "PATMAN" plates on while in St L. Not sure what happened after I left so..... I hear the shooting and graffiti wall got switched or something....


We were wondering where you went off to! Sorry to hear you got sick. All our plans got carried out minus the shooting range (not enough interest)


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Here's my photos I took at the event sorry they are out of order (google drive isn't great), it wasn't as big as years passed but it was still a blast and I greatly enjoyed spending time with all that showed up and missed those that couldn't make it. We had 2 very long distance travelers, one couple from over 30 hours and another about 26 hours! It was an amazing time. The photographers that attended are still hard at work at editing photos (they took over 800) so those aren't up yet. https://drive.google.com/open?id=1cmta8fb2e4hcSOhIurAD-Oxk_rp_g9sI


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Kudos to @*anthonysmith93* and all those responsible for carrying on the tradition...well done! 

Looking forward to photos and Facebook link.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> Kudos to @*anthonysmith93* and all those responsible for carrying on the tradition...well done!
> 
> Looking forward to photos and Facebook link.


Thank you! We definitely plan on having another next year (likely in a different location to keep things interesting). I had some issues with facebook album sharing so I went with a google drive link that should work fine.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Thank you! We definitely plan on having another next year (likely in a different location to keep things interesting). I had some issues with facebook album sharing so I went with a google drive link that should work fine.


Judging by the pic's you have some type of thing for penguins, let alone funky looking Zebras. I see you seem to be interested in Fords too, not thinking about jumping ship are ya?? :smileystooges:

Thanks for posting!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Sure this was a cruze meet? I didnt see much of any cruzers in the pics. Looks like just a members meet maybe no longer driving their cruze.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Sure this was a cruze meet? I didnt see much of any cruzers in the pics. Looks like just a members meet maybe no longer driving their cruze.


Yes it is still a Cruze meet, there was only maybe 15 cruzes that showed (the Mazda, Mustang, Fusion, and Malibu are former cruze owners that are still very much a part of the group). The Mazda owner is the spouse of a Cruze owner who's Cruze is currently down for big mods, the Mustang owner's Cruze was totaled by a deer, and the Fusion and Malibu owners traded theirs off. Other non-cruzes pictured were at a small local car meet that we attended as a group. No matter the car someone brings, if they're a part of Cruzetalk they're more than welcome because it's not about the cars after a certain point, it's about the connections made! 


Blasirl said:


> Judging by the pic's you have some type of thing for penguins, let alone funky looking Zebras. I see you seem to be interested in Fords too, not thinking about jumping ship are ya?? :smileystooges:
> 
> Thanks for posting!


I do love penguins haha! And actually, the Fusion is mine. I traded the Cruze in on it in October. It had treated me well but was started to exhibit issues I didn't want to deal with and I really liked the deal I got on the 2.0T Fusion. I'm still a big part of the group though and an admin on the facebook group as well.


----------

